# Anyone using general hydroponics flora Nova grow and bloom?



## Heruk (Dec 8, 2007)

Anyone using flora Nova grow and bloom?
How was the yeild compared to advanced nutrients?


----------



## tckfui (Dec 8, 2007)

nope, but my friend uses general hydroponics... but I think that just because his friend owns the company its too expensive for me. so is flora nova 
and he wont get me any for free 
by the way... bump


----------



## country cowfreak (Dec 9, 2007)

Heruk,
I just started using Flora Nova and IMO it works pretty darn good. I was using botanicare pro veg and bloom which is all organic, and when I ran out I started with the Flora Nova. I think the plants actually look a lot better! Just make sure to follow the instructions exactly using 1 tsp per gallon which is the min requirement per gallon. I hope this helps!


----------



## Heruk (Dec 9, 2007)

should i use advance additives or foxfarm additives?


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 9, 2007)

I did use this my first grow and then switched to a different one. The reason is this is a thick brown syrup like nute and it clogged my drip lines and made the water and res all gunky looking. So I swtiched to DNF A&B (dutch nutrient formula), it is clear and does not clog or make a mess. 



Heruk said:


> Anyone using flora Nova grow and bloom?
> How was the yeild compared to advanced nutrients?


----------



## Heruk (Dec 9, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> I did use this my first grow and then switched to a different one. The reason is this is a thick brown syrup like nute and it clogged my drip lines and made the water and res all gunky looking. So I swtiched to DNF A&B (dutch nutrient formula), it is clear and does not clog or make a mess.


Yea it is thick and discoloring. 
Ive been thinking about sensi grow since those nutirient challenge vids says they are the best
I dunno maybe grow 2
I finaly checked out your journal
grow 2
Pretty impresssive
Ill have to read more later


----------



## Heruk (Dec 9, 2007)

country cowfreak said:


> Heruk,
> I just started using Flora Nova and IMO it works pretty darn good. I was using botanicare pro veg and bloom which is all organic, and when I ran out I started with the Flora Nova. I think the plants actually look a lot better! Just make sure to follow the instructions exactly using 1 tsp per gallon which is the min requirement per gallon. I hope this helps!


Thanks 
yea mine seem to be doing pretty good too. I am just concerned with the yeilds. I also add miricle grow acid for more N.


----------



## Heruk (Dec 9, 2007)

tckfui said:


> nope, but my friend uses general hydroponics... but I think that just because his friend owns the company its too expensive for me. so is flora nova
> and he wont get me any for free
> by the way... bump


Man u need to get me some
anyway what do you use now?


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 9, 2007)

I am using Flora Nova right now...the plants look great but I had better
results with the two part dutch master flowering nutes. 

The good thing about Flora Nova is that it's cheap, and highly concentrated
so it lasts a while. 

The bad is that even when being dissolved completely, the salts build up on
the reservoir walls and cleaning often becomes vital.

I am going to switch to Fox Farm nutes very soon, and have heard good things
about them.


----------



## tckfui (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm using BC nutes, I have the 3 set, bloom, bost, and grow. works great and was pretty damn cheep


----------



## Heruk (Dec 10, 2007)

I dont see sensi pro on advanced nutrients website
wtf?
anyone seen it?


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi there,

I just started to grow, I got the waterfarm 8-pack with 2 indika and 6 sativa in hydroton.

I got the complete Flora series of nutes and I am on week 2. The total cost of nutes was around $150 us including shipping from G*eneral Hydroponics.*

Plants are yellowing a bit on the edges so I move the lights up a foot, we will see what happens. I got two 25w hps and one 400w mh in the center.


----------



## Cannabian (Dec 23, 2007)

Im into my 7th week with floranova bloom and its coming along great. I have nothing to compare it too, but I did make an interesting observation. In my 5th week I was all stoned at the hydro shop (which I freqent, lol) and bought flora series micro for hydro (non-organic) I followed the instructions and added full dose, my plants have exploded since then. I never realized the mistake I made - mixing organic with non-organic but truthfully I just want a massive yield and its looking that way.


----------



## Cannabian (Dec 23, 2007)

Got a pretty crappy camera but will post some soon. After santa comes.


----------



## email468 (Dec 23, 2007)

I've tried the FloraNova but I like the Flora three-part series better. That's the Flora Micro (I use the hardwater formula), Flora Grow and Flora Bloom with the following additives: Floralicious Grow/Bloom, KoolBloom, FloraShield, and FloraKleen.

But I think i'll try a different brand (like Advanced Nutrients) when I run out of the G.H. brand.


----------



## hooked.on.ponics (Sep 5, 2008)

email468 said:


> I've tried the FloraNova but I like the Flora three-part series better. That's the Flora Micro (I use the hardwater formula), Flora Grow and Flora Bloom with the following additives: Floralicious Grow/Bloom, KoolBloom, FloraShield, and FloraKleen.
> 
> But I think i'll try a different brand (like Advanced Nutrients) when I run out of the G.H. brand.


You're absolutely right on that, I think the Flora Nova Grow and Bloom are their weakest product too. It's just foul stuff. I'd rather crap in my reservoir and call that a nutrient solution.

GH's 3 part is much better than the Flora Nova, but that's not saying much. It's decent nute line, though. I like AN's 3-part much better.

I'm guessing that by now you've run out of GH and gotten some AN or something... what did you think?


----------



## BeverlyRollins69 (Sep 5, 2008)

GH Flora Series Bloom and Micro (Lucas Formula) has been great for me in my first grow.


----------



## Heruk (Sep 10, 2008)

i ran out my hydro store doesnt carry AN
the have 
fox farm
bcuzz
dark energy
gh stuff
some stuff for coco
and a few other things
I have to get a more complete list
i went ahead and bought the floraNova again since i got nice grows out of it and it can by standard creat 200+ gallons nute solution
$20 bucks a bottle cant beat that.
although I am looking at AN and dutch master.
I dont know though the shipping costs are crazy


----------



## happyface (Sep 10, 2008)

yea man GH is great. NASA uses it for there studies for its reliability and superior results......thats what sold me.


----------



## BCnative (Sep 10, 2008)

man NASA? i got sum a that gh flora series + liquid koolbloom and the floralicious plus so like shoud this be alrite like shud i be worried or wat? havnt started yet but gettin my cooltube this weekend n then im set


----------



## hooked.on.ponics (Sep 11, 2008)

Yeah man, NASA uses GH along with all the other lowest bidder stuff they buy. Just like the government - no concern for quality, just how much it costs.

It doesn't matter how good the gas you put in the car is if you're testing how well the bumpers and airbags work in a collision. The gas only needs to get you to the test track. NASA is testing how to grow in space, not what nutes are best.


----------



## That Ohio Kidd (Oct 20, 2008)

i use flora nova grow and bloom and they work wonders...a 28 dollar bottle (need 2) will last you a really long time cuz its very potent


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jun 11, 2009)

is this thread out of order?! the dates are confusing. i vegged in Flora Series and now i'm blooming in FloraNova... why not?? seems to be alright so far..


----------



## hugetom80s (Aug 20, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> is this thread out of order?! the dates are confusing. i vegged in Flora Series and now i'm blooming in FloraNova... why not?? seems to be alright so far..


The thread simply spans a couple years, people drop by occasionally and add their two cents worth. I've got the same take on Flora Nova Grow as most, but like many people I like to put it in my own words.

I feel that Flora Nova Grow is an entirely competent general purpose nutrient, which unless I'm mistaken is exactly what GH designed it to be. Cheap, not complete garbage, and vanilla.

However, I don't grow "stuff", I grow one particular thing and there's plenty of much higher quality products out there made _specifically_ for what I'm growing. GH can nudge and wink all they like, but most of their stuff doesn't even come close to being "for marijuana". The whole NASA thing is a dead giveaway that they're not made for cannabis.

You think they're up there growing space weed? (I wish) It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out that it wouldn't be good press for NASA to be growing stuff in orbit using nutes formulated for weed. So Flora Nova Grow is fine for plants in general, but I wouldn't even consider using it when there's Advanced Nutrients with products designed especially for what I want to grow.


----------



## brucetree (Aug 20, 2009)

the plants take what they need. if your plants are staying green and in general healthy i see no reason to switch to some expensive hyped up nutrients.




hugetom80s said:


> The thread simply spans a couple years, people drop by occasionally and add their two cents worth. I've got the same take on Flora Nova Grow as most, but like many people I like to put it in my own words.
> 
> I feel that Flora Nova Grow is an entirely competent general purpose nutrient, which unless I'm mistaken is exactly what GH designed it to be. Cheap, not complete garbage, and vanilla.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shackleford.R (Aug 20, 2009)

i started having troubles during bloom.. i switched back to regular Flora series with H2O2 and my blooms (and foliage) are MUCH healthier.

(also using koolbloom, floranectar, and floralicious bloom) 

my two cents.. nova might be a bit of waste.. i do plan on using it outside in my flower/shrub gardens though.. but no place for it in the grow room.


Shack


----------



## Bauks (Mar 28, 2011)

I Have been Using Nova Grow And Bloom For 2 years Now ...In DWC, Coco, And Regular Soil. I have to say I have been Very Happy with the results Thus Far. I started out with Just the Grow And Bloom For My First Grow Because they were cheap 30$ Worth the Nutrients Lasted the whole grow And We Yielded Slightly Short Of 1/2 Lbs, From 2 Plants under just a 150w HPS. Ever Since I have been Hooked. After that We added the 3 recommend Additives Floralisious Plus, Liquid Koolbloom And Flora Blend, None of which Increased Yield, But Did increase The Overall Health And Visual Well being Of the Plants Over Just A Grow And Bloom Regime. 
All And All They Work And Last Well For their Price Point. I think People Underrate It Simple Based On Looks And I'm Not the first person To Say you shouldn't judge a book by it's cover. I'm Also Not saying their the best either. Though I still don't know what it means to be "For Marijuana" vs. Any other plant that Fruits. They all use the same stuff You just have to make it available at the right times. Nitrogen will always be Nitrogen Phosphorous Will always Be Phosphorus Potassium Will always Be potassium whether for Cannabis Or Tomatoes, It's all about Giving the plant what it wants when It wants it... And IMO Nova Does It Fine


----------



## asurah (Mar 28, 2011)

Does FloraNova do the same as the Flora series? I don't see it mentioning, "Enhances flavor, nutrition, aroma and essential oils in both hydroponic and soil cultivated plants." Which one is better for the best yield? 
I am not sure which one to get. I will be growing tomatoes and other herbs also.


----------



## Bauks (Mar 29, 2011)

asurah said:


> Does FloraNova do the same as the Flora series? I don't see it mentioning, "Enhances flavor, nutrition, aroma and essential oils in both hydroponic and soil cultivated plants." Which one is better for the best yield?
> I am not sure which one to get. I will be growing tomatoes and other herbs also.


They are not at all the same. The Series Is A Clear Colored Water Like liquid ..The Nova Is a Brown Mud Like Substance. Series Is 3 Part, Nova Is 2 Part. In my Opinion And it's just that .Nova Is the Better Choice It's just so damn easy to use


----------



## aeroman (Apr 27, 2011)

both are the same kind of thing... base nutes

but they do it different

the three part is like Ford Escort of nutes. Cheapest way to get from A to B. No frills, no speed, probably no working A/C. But it drives

the Flora Nova is like the Ford Escort with a wild beehive in the trunk. Does the same thing as above, but probably going to end in tears


----------



## zar82 (Apr 27, 2011)

Honestly if u have the money to buy advance nutrients use it. Ive used gh 3 part, fox farm, botanicare ,and nothing compared to advance. Gh did work better than fox farm and botanicare but it didnt work as well as advance in my situation.


----------



## CubanRasta (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't really doubt that NASA has used GH, but the fact that they have means nothing. The guys at NASA understand better than most that GH is just minerals and H20 in a bottle. Don't get it twisted i'm not knocking GH; just saying NASA has the ability to source nutreints from anywhere or make them themselves. The fact that they used it once for "something" is just a clever marketing ploy. Hydro nutrients are all about advertising, and if you advertise a lot u have to pay for it. (usually by making your product more expensive than it should be) Just make sure your getting the best bang for your buck. That might be GH.....then again it might not.


----------



## CEEJR (Oct 18, 2011)

Scottyballs uses it and that guy can grow some weed.


----------



## Fykshun (Oct 18, 2011)

I use three part GH (I love the calculators on their website), but I've never used anything else; it might be time. Advanced Nutrients, eh? Anyone second the sentiment.


----------



## Doorman82 (Oct 18, 2011)

Ive used FloraNova Grow and Bloom for a couple cycles of 6 Jack47 DWC under 2 400w HPS a few months ago. I ended up with a leafy but descent harvest at 8 weeks. The next cycle of the exact same strain I used FNG for the 2 weeks of veg and then switched to Advanced Nutrients Sensi Bloom hobbyist level. (Sensi Blm A&B, Voodoo Juice, B-52, Big Bud, Overdrive) The cost is about 10x higher but the final product blows Floranova out of the water in quality, potency, aroma. Well worth $ IMO if ur looking for quality and quantity. FNG and FNB are just base nutes. May be better if you use additives.


----------



## bubblebucketguy (Oct 19, 2011)

i use GH, gro micro bloom , florablend, florolicious, kool bloom, and the neactar passion fruit. I love the results, great prices, in gallons. and simple to use. i deffinatly reccommed! but then again have no experience w AN, except for rhino skin. i add that too


----------



## hooked.on.ponics (Oct 27, 2011)

CubanRasta said:


> I don't really doubt that NASA has used GH, but the fact that they have means nothing. The guys at NASA understand better than most that GH is just minerals and H20 in a bottle. Don't get it twisted i'm not knocking GH; just saying NASA has the ability to source nutreints from anywhere or make them themselves. The fact that they used it once for "something" is just a clever marketing ploy. Hydro nutrients are all about advertising, and if you advertise a lot u have to pay for it. (usually by making your product more expensive than it should be) Just make sure your getting the best bang for your buck. That might be GH.....then again it might not.


Here's the thing on the whole NASA/GH topic. I'll bet you anything GH gave that stuff to NASA for free. It's awesome advertising. But it doesn't say a damn thing about how good the nutes are, just that GH had someone that could get them in with NASA on a deal that worked nice for both of them. NASA got a free source of nutes and GH gets to say that NASA uses their nutes.

It's not like NASA is trying to grow killer weed. They're just conducting experiments concerning growing plants in micro gravity. They don't need high potency, heavy yields, or anything like that. In fact, considering how much a premium there is on space aboard the shuttle they probably don't want to grow big plants. So you could even say that they picked GH so they could grow runty little plants. Not sayin' that's the case, but they sure as hell weren't growing with the same goals we're growing with, right? Until it becomes practical to actually start growing plants from seed to harvest in space they're not going to worry about what gives the biggest yields. And while they do want the plants to be reasonably healthy even that's not particularly important because as long as they use the same nutes for the control group back on Earth the experiment still works.



Fykshun said:


> I use three part GH (I love the calculators on their website), but I've never used anything else; it might be time. Advanced Nutrients, eh? Anyone second the sentiment.





bubblebucketguy said:


> i use GH, gro micro bloom , florablend, florolicious, kool bloom, and the neactar passion fruit. I love the results, great prices, in gallons. and simple to use. i deffinatly reccommed! but then again have no experience w AN, except for rhino skin. i add that too


Try the AN, find out what you're missing. If you really like the GH Flora series AN has that new Jungle Juice out that everyone says is exactly the same and it costs less.


----------



## Umlah000 (Oct 30, 2011)

A long time friend, who is far more into being a serious grower with hydroponics than I'll probably ever be, has been using the GH Flora series nutrients, with very consistently good results. 

Considering all the variables that can affect the plant's happiness, I like to stay with nutrients that have a well known track record, one less thing to worry about. So, as far as I'm concerned, the GH nutes are a safe bet. Of course, I'm not claiming to be any sort of expert here, and there are many others in this forum who are seriously accomplished growers, but I can at least speak for what I have seen, and heard about.

What would be interesting would be some sort of real test comparison, in which identical hydro units, all growing at in parallel at the same time, but with each hydro unit being fed with different nutrients. Anyone here ever tried this?

Well, in any case, I would suggest that the GH nutes are safe and consistent . . . hope this is helpful


----------

